
How many people walk by the shop every day? An exercise in computer vision - mooreds
https://spruce.me/blogs/technology/114408580-how-many-people-walk-by-the-shop-every-day-an-exercise-in-computer-vision
======
oftenwrong
See also: [http://www.placemeter.com/](http://www.placemeter.com/)

